# Sticky  Vocal Music contests in the Opera forum



## Art Rock

For those who may be interested: in the Opera forums there are regularly threads about comparing (opera) singers singing works that are not opera. It may be worthwhile for vocal music lovers to hop over there regularly and have a look (these contests usually start with "Round", to make them easier to find).


----------

